# Cyndia Sieden......



## classidaho (May 5, 2009)

Just purchased a 10-11 year old Sieden CD (Arias for Aloysia Weber) that I truly enjoy . She sounds much like Patricia Pettibon (hope she's as much fun to watch,  he he).

Hope I can find another album by her. Any suggestion would be greatly appreciated. Chuck


----------

